# super gaminy's (tupperware sushi maker)



## irish_2003 (Apr 17, 2011)

YouTube - Tupperware Susi maker - supper gaminys


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 17, 2011)

sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay that's pretty cool.


----------

